# 9 months in and I feel like I've recentely began ascending from this hell hole



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey what's up everybody, just like pretty much everyone else on this forum I've been in the depths of despair when it comes to DPDR and I feel like I'm finally beginning to get better. I've pretty much been crippled by every symptom that comes with this experience, from racing existential thoughts, blank mind, emotional numbness, relentless hyper vigilance, over stimulation, and fuck ton of other symptoms that all resulted in a severe depression to throw a cherry on top... the list could've honestly went on forever. But I just want to ask if anyone can give me some suggestions on how I can get relief from my remaining symptoms which are pretty much, head pressure, brain fog, spaciness, and blurry vision. I'm currently taking a bunch of vitamins including Vitamin C, B complex, magnesium, zinc, vitamin E, Vitamin D, Fish Oil and I just started Kava about 3 days ago for the little bit of remaining anxiety (it's made a slightly noticeable difference thus far). I've had this condition for about 9 months and I've been med free, but if anyone could recommend some more supplements that may help me that would be great. I'm doing my best to find natural solutions to treat the depression and anxiety that this brought out while still taking into consideration that some things may excaserbate dissociative symptoms. But anyways I wish all of you the best in your recovery. Much love.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey, one thing I think has helped/is helping me is my perspective on dp. I don't view it as negative/completely hopeless, as I once did. I can now truly see the light at the end of the tunnel. So my advice to you? ...be as ridiculously hopeful as you can. The more fairytale-esque, the better. Question everything, protect your mind from negativity, etc (New Age excluded)


----------



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very true! That's definitely played a big role in it, the more horror stories I read the more depressed id become, but once I started distracting myself from all the bad shit and began to reframe I defitiely came a long way. I just felt more happy in general and that's definitely one of the most important elements of this whole thing, staying happy!


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

dont fight your anxiety, when it comes it comes, live with it, be with it, dotn fight it and it will go away and do no harm. and do not try to avoid any situations that you feel it might bring your anxiety up. face it with no fear and it will fade away.


----------

